

Apple acquire web firm Particle - coob
http://wallstreetpit.com/97467-apple-aapl-buys-web-app-designing-and-marketing-firm-particle/

======
coob
Looks like an acqui-hire. Their site[1] mentions they do (did) a lot of work
for Google/Chrome.

<http://particlebrand.com/#/about>

